# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται δύο Bonsai..!!!

## marlene

*Λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου και -για να είμαι ειλικρινής- και διάθεσης,  χαρίζω δύο από τα bonsai μου!


Πρόκειται για φίκους ginseng! Τα δέντρα είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους, 30εκ το πρώτο και 35εκ το δεύτερο! (μετρημένα από το χείλος του κασπώ)
Τα bonsai μπορούν να δοθούν είτε μαζί είτε ξεχωριστά.

Μία σύντομη περιγραφή: 

Το πρώτο bonsai έχει ένα φύλλωμα που θυμίζει τρυφερή ομπρέλλα..!! Ανοίγει απαλά πάνω από τον κορμό με μία κίνηση προς τα κάτω..! 
Ο κορμός του είναι επίσης πολύ ιδιαίτερος, αφού μοιάζει να κάθεται στο χείλος της γλάστρας! 

Στο δεύτερο bonsai το φύλλωμα παραπέμπει σε μία σπείρα! Είναι ένα πολύ δυνατό δέντρο κ έχω την αίσθηση πως στην σωστή γλάστρα θα δώσει μία αίσθηση μεγαλοπρεπή! 
Ο κορμός του αποτελείται από δύο ρίζες πλεγμένες μεταξύ τους. Μοιάζουν να είναι αγκαλιασμένες, ή σαν να κουβαλά η μία την άλλη...!!

Και τα δύο δέντρα θα χρειαστούν μεταφύτευση σε μία κατάλληλη πήλινη γλάστρα. Για όσους δεν έχουνε μέχρι στιγμής επαφή με bonsai, 
οι φίκοι είναι δέντρα που μπορούν να διατηρηθούν κ μέσα στο σπίτι το χειμώνα, αρκεί να είναι σε πολύ φωτεινό χώρο! Είναι bonsai που χρειάζονται ελάχιστη περιποίηση, 
πότισμα 1 φορά την εβδομάδα το χειμώνα, 2 τον καλοκαίρι. Ψέκασμα, κλάδεμα και φυσικά λίγο λίπασμα κάθε φορά που ποτίζετε.. Η όλη διαδικασία παίρνει το πολύ 20'.
Μάλιστα, η φροντίδα στα μπονσάι είναι -για μένα- το ωραιότερο κομμάτι της υπόθεσης. Είναι οι στιγμές που παρατηρείς πραγματικά αυτό το δεντράκι κ βλέπεις πως διαδοχικά εξελίσσεται κ μεγαλώνει!

Αν λοιπόν θα σας ενδιέφερε, περιμένω πμ!
Δεν είναι κάτι που επείγει, θέλω γενικότερα τα δεντράκια να βρουν ένα καλό σπίτι πριν τα πολλά κρύα. 
Έχετε χρόνο λοιπόν να το σκεφτείτε και να το ψάξετε..! Ενδεικτικά, παραθέτω ελληνικά site για τα bonsai και έναν πολύ χρήσιμο οδηγό στο ιντερνετ! 

**http://www.mybonsai.gr/vb/index.php
http://www.bonsaiclub.gr/forum/el//
Μικρός Οδηγός για Bonsai
**
Περιμένω νέα σας!!! 




Bonsai πρώτο!!! (στο σπίτι το όνομα του είναι Μορφή)
*







*Bonsai δεύτερο!!! (όνομα μέχρι στιγμής Σπείρα!  )
*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρλεν αν βρω * καταλληλο χωρο * στο σπιτι και αν εχεις διαθεση να με βοηθισεις λιγο θα ηθελα να κανω την αρχη με ενα απο τα bonsai σου!

----------


## marlene

*Υπέροχα!!!!  Η Μορφούλα μάλλον θα πάει στο σπίτι της Βίκυς, οπότε αν βρεις χώρο η Σπείρα είναι όλη δική σου! 

Όση βοήθεια θέλεις Άγγελε, χαρά μου!!! 

Πχ, για τη Σπείρα καλό θα ήταν να βρεθεί ένας χώρος πολύ φωτεινός, κατά προτίμηση που να δέχεται φως από περισσότερες από μία πλευρές! 

Αυτό επειδή το δέντρο αναπτύσσει το φύλλωμα του πραγματικά προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και άρα το περιμετρικό φως θα βοηθούσε..! 

Γενικότερα, ότι χρειαστείτε για μείγμα χώματος, μεταφύτευση, επιλογή γλάστρας κτλ ..εγώ είμαι εδώ!! 

Αν και τα link που παραθέτω είναι πολύ βοηθητικά κ θα βρείτε εύκολα ότι χρειαστεί!!*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρλεν θα κανω συσκεψη με την μανα μου να μου πει που υπαρχει διαθεσημος χωρος γιατι το χειμωνα μεταναστευουν φυτα απο το μπαλκονι μας μεσα οποτε δεν ξερω τα σχεδια της αρα και τη χωρος υπαρχει... θα σου δωσω μια απαντηση το συντομοτερο ομως!
ευχαριστω!

θελουμε χωρο οχι διπλα σε καλοριφερ,αν γινετε με 2 παραθυρα-μπαλκονοπορτες...οοοοκ!

----------


## marlene

*Τέλειαααα....!!!!!!!!!!*  :Anim 63: 
*
Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο χαίρομαι που θα βρουν τα δεντράκια καλό σπίτι...!!!! Η ίδια καταλαβαίνω ότι έχω διάθεση να ασχοληθώ μόνο με τα φυλλοβόλα bonsai, 

παρόλαυτα είμαι δεμένη με αυτά τα δεντράκια! Και έτσι είναι σημαντικό για μένα να καλοπεράσουν!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

Μαρλενάκι η μαμά μου σ'ευχαριστεί για το όμορφο δώρο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## zack27

Πολυ ομορφα Μαρλεν!!!!!! μπραβο!!!!! με το καλο να πανε στα παιδια!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ευχαριστω και απο εδω την μαρλεν για το δεντρακι!!!ελπιζω να τα καταφερω και να του δωσω τις ιδιας ποιοτητας φροντιδα !

----------


## mitsman

μπορει να κλεισει θεωρω η αγγελια.... μπραβο Μαρλεν για τα ομορφα δωρακια!

----------

